
Ask HN: Part Time Developer Jobs? - blairanderson
My eCommerce consulting business is flexing a little downward and I&#x27;m looking for favorite ways to find part-time dev work to fill in the time.<p>It seems nobody really wants a part-time employee.<p>Is there a niche that i&#x27;m missing where my sales&#x2F;engineering experience could be better utilized?
======
itamarst
1\. Apply to job, don't tell them you want part time.

2\. When you get offer, tell them you want part time.

3\. Repeat until employed.

It works! E.g. this guy has done it for past 15 years:
[https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/08/part-time-
programmer...](https://codewithoutrules.com/2018/01/08/part-time-programmer/)

~~~
borplk
I think It's going to be looked at quite badly if you progress all the way to
getting an offer then suddenly wanting to change it to part-time.

Especially in many roles where they expect to add you as a regular member to
an existing team of full-time people.

It would likely piss off those people too who may now demand the same
arrangement or be unhappy about having to deal with a single team member who
is only available part-time.

~~~
itamarst
It's negotiation. If you only ask for what companies are happy to give you
you'll get paid less than you're worth, and you'll never get additional
benefits (like part-time) that are possible.

Hiring is hard. If you're a good candidate some companies (not all) will
consider it.

Personal experience: I've worked less than full time for years now. None of my
coworkers have been pissed off about it. Some companies have hired me.

And if my coworkers ask for part-time work, good for them. In practice this
usually results in people being more productive.

~~~
techsin101
What's your experience like

~~~
itamarst
1\. Worked as contractor 25 hours a week. Got offers to become employee by
some clients, took one up on it. Kept working 25 hours, but over years went up
to ~32 hours.

2\. Negotiated 35 hour work week at next job.

3\. Negotiated 35 hour work week at job after that.

Person in link above has been doing this for 15 years, I think he typically
does 32 hours or 4 days a week.

~~~
Jeremy1026
How do you break down 35 hours over the week? Three 9 hour days and an 8?

------
shishy
www.moonlightwork.com would probably help!

------
remyp
I frequently come across part-time remote dev roles. Please feel free to reach
out via the info in my profile.

